# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Am I the only one that is unable to upload a sample file?

## CWatsonJr

I have been trying to use Manage Attachments to upload a sample file and when I click on upload (after selecting the file) nothing happens.

Thank you.

Sorry for posting in this area.

----------


## CWatsonJr

I have been trying to use Manage Attachments to upload a sample file and when I click on upload (after selecting the file) nothing happens.

Thank you.

----------


## Nisha Dhawan

Hi Watson,

There were some problem with the website (some malware attacked on this website) yesterday, however now it has been resolved. I am successfully able to upload attachment. May be you try now one more time. If that too not work, try to delete cookies, and then try to visit and upload your sample file.

----------


## CWatsonJr

Thank you. I cleared all of my cookies and used a different browser (IE), I was using Chrome and Firefox before. The file still won't upload.

----------


## FDibbins

Check the size of your file.  .xls/x/m files are limited to 1000 k.  Click the small blue question mark in the upload window to see file size limits

----------


## Nisha Dhawan

Seems another bug is there as I have seen many users mentioned on their thread that they are unable to upload any attachment.

Our Mods may have idea about this.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

CW, please do not post duplicate threads.  You have had responses on both, so I will merge them for you

----------


## CWatsonJr

Thank you. You can even delete the one I posted in the wrong area if you want. I tried to delete it but I didn't see the option for it.

My file size is 95k


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## FDibbins

test upload.  This file is 968 k

----------


## FDibbins

Just as a test, download the file I just uploaded, then see if you can upload it again?

----------


## CWatsonJr

Grrrrr.... I hit upload and nothing happens. I will try again tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## FDibbins

Are you following these steps...
To attach a file to your post, 
click advanced (next to quick post), 
scroll down until you see "manage file", 
click that and select "add files" (top right corner). 
click "select files" find your file, click "open" click "upload" click 'done" bottom right. click "submit reply"

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. 
You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

----------


## CWatsonJr

I was able to upload your test file. I was wrong about my file size... it is 9kb - maybe it's too small? While I could upload your test file, I still could not upload mine. I do have 20 files in my File Upload Manager list - so I have uploaded files before.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## CWatsonJr

I think the problem is that it was too small. I added a screenshot to the upload and it went.

Thank you again!!!

----------


## FDibbins

hmm ok, so there is nothing wrong with your ability to upload.  What extension does the file have?  If you look (again using the blue?), it will show you which file types the forum accepts

----------


## FDibbins

THis is a completely blank file, it is 9k

hmm ok, yes that seems to be the problem, I could not upload that file
learn something new every day  :Smilie:

----------


## CWatsonJr

It is an .xlsx file. I think the problem is that it was too small. When I added the screen shot to the upload list, the file uploaded (both did).

Thank you again!!!

----------


## CWatsonJr

Blank????????????? There was nothing in it when you opened it????? That is a whole other problem then. Crud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FDibbins

> Blank????????????? There was nothing in it when you opened it????? That is a whole other problem then. Crud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO, I meant I TRIED top upload another file (a 2nd file), but it would not let me.  The 2nd file was blank, thats the only way I could get it down that small lol)

----------


## Grimace

I am having trouble uploading a file.
It is  .xlsx and only 17.6kb so not sure what is wrong

I get this message ,....

Securi Access Firewall
Block details
Your IP: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newattachm...o=manageattach
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.3; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/42.0.2311.90 Safari/537.36
Block ID: Xxxxxx
Block reason: An attempted XSS (Cross site scripting) was detected and blocked.
Time: Wed, 29 Apr 2015 03:34:27 -0400
Server ID: xxxxxx

Never had a problem before

Sensitive info removed...never a good idea to post that kind of info on a public forum

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Also having troubles (Mozilla).  I get the little red cirucula exclamation mark telling me that upload has failed.  I've tried it on several (small) xlsx files...

----------


## Celante

I also had this problem. Thanks to this post. I solved it!

----------


## AliGW

Celante - so far, five completely pointless posts, which has raised my suspicions about your intentions here. If you have a genuine question, please start a thread. Thanks,

----------

